
War Games (1983) - justinzollars
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NHWjlCaIrQo
======
CarolineW
For anyone interested, here is a complete list of the scenarios tried in that
sequence:

[https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/24ujzq/for_fans_of_...](https://www.reddit.com/r/movies/comments/24ujzq/for_fans_of_the_movie_wargames_a_list_of_all_the/)

Alternatively, with links to screenshots:

[https://nick-
black.com/dankwiki/index.php/WarGames_strategem...](https://nick-
black.com/dankwiki/index.php/WarGames_strategems)

